#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм: разберись в себе сам

## Шавырин

Популярность буддизма в христианских странах растет день ото дня. Открываются курсы медитации, выходят учебники и пособия — от «Буддизма для чайников» до научных трудов, проводятся бесконечные семинары и конференции. О том, с чем связан этот всплеск интереса и как, попав на нашу почву, буддизм преломляется через призму христианской культуры, рассказывает один из ведущих российских востоковедов, проживший много лет в Китае, специалист в области китайской цивилизации, доктор исторических наук, профессор, заведующий отделением востоковедения НИУ ВШЭ Маслов Алексей Александрович.

 Источник: http://hbr-russia.ru/lichnaya-effekt...?clear_cache=Y

----------

Aion (07.01.2015), Ho Shim (07.01.2015), Shus (07.01.2015), Геннадий Юрич (07.01.2015), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Фил (07.01.2015)

----------


## Shus

Статья не впечатлила. "Розовато" как-то, да и вообще ....
Ну и автор похоже не совсем синолог и не совсем буддолог:

Вики: Книги А. А. Маслова

Синология.ру: Рецензия на работы А.А. Маслова

----------

Джнянаваджра (07.01.2015), Пема Дролкар (07.01.2015), Фил (07.01.2015), Шавырин (08.01.2015), Юй Кан (07.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

Меня вот эта фраза смутила:



> Кроме того, в буддизме, в отличие от христианства, нет фанатизма. В Европе религия утверждалась огнем и мечом, христианские войны регулярно выкашивали часть населения и выбивали производительные силы. В буддизме такого никогда не было. Так что в сознании европейцев буддизм стал антитезой христианскому засилью — не христианской культуре,

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Да, занятный специалист

----------

Пема Дролкар (07.01.2015), Фил (07.01.2015)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Для того, чтоб стать буддистом, надо перестать быть христианином вообще и про Боженьку забыть......а иначе получится полный ....винегрет. 

Буддизм вошел в моду, статья - соответствующая. Еще б туда рекламку какую прицепить, и пойдет.

----------


## Рэлпей

Сложно считать Маслова специалистом в области буддологии или востоковедения, ведь он допускает в своих лекциях ряд важных промахов или ошибок. Что говорит в пользу того, что у него проблемы с знанием тибетских традиций.

----------

